# +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+



## mohraeel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

+((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+
†بسم الاب الهادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس عليه كل اعتمادى†
شرح طريقة رفع الملفات على موقع 
www.4shared.com
لرفعها فى المواضيع بالمنتدى
من مميزات الموقع الرائعه:
1-يعطيك مساحه 1 جيجا
2-يمكنك من التحكم الكامل فى ملفاتك مثل التحميل او اعادة التسميه
ومعرفة عدد مرات تحميل الملف او حذفها ان اردت او وضعها فى مجلدات ومشاركتها
3-سرعة الرفع هى السرعه الكامله لأتصالك وهو من اسرع المواقع بمعنى الكلمه
4-يسمحلك برفع ملف حتى حجم 50 ميجا اقصى حد وده حجم مثالى
5-لا يقوم بمسح ملفاتك ابدا-الا اذا لم تقم بتسجيل الدخول مره اخرى فى خلال 30 يوم
6-يرفع اى نوع من انواع الملفات ماعدا الصور لا يرفعها برابط مباشر
الموقع اكتر من رائع
وده الشرح بالصور
(1)- اضغط sign up للتسجيل فى الموقع





(2)-فى البار الاول اكتب بريدك الالكترونى او حتى بريد وهمى
وفى البار الثانى اكتب اى كلمة سر ويفضل مش تكون كلمة سر تخص ايميلاتك
وفى البار الثالث تكتب كلمة السر مره تانيه
وفى الرابع تختار free




(3)-اضغط Brows لتحديد الملف اللى عايز ترفعه من جهازك وبعد كده اضغط upload ليتم الرفع
لو عايز ترفع اكتر من ملف فى وقت واحد اضغط more + 




(4)-فى الصفحه دى هاتلاقى بيانات عن الملف و ازاى تغير الخيارات الخاصه بالملفات




(5)-بعد مايخلص الرفع للملف هاتجيلك نافذه بأن الملف اترفع بنجاح اضغط علىok 




(6)-لو عايز تنسق ملفاتك وتحطها فى فولدر اعمل زى ما فى الصوره ده




(7)-دى صوره لشرح مهام الازرار 




(8)-اضغط على زرار my account لتعديل الخيارات الاتيه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الأهتمام والشرح الوافى 
و الروابط يا ست الكل 
ربنا يبارك فى خدماتك لينا​*


----------



## mohraeel (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكراااااااااا يا يوحنا على مرورك الجميل اتمنى يكون افادك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

الرب يبارك حياتك وهااجرب والرب يساعدنى شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## mohraeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااا يا مسعد على مرورك الجميل
ولو اى صعوبات واجهتك قولى وهشرحها 
يارب الشرح يفيدكم
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكراااااا لااهتمامك لقد حملت البرنامج وعملت زى مافلت ولكن عندما ادوس  كليك يمين على اللينك لايظهر كلمة       copyshort cutحتى اعمل  pastماذا افعل لاارسالة الى المندى      شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

ميرسى ليكى كتير يا مهرائيل 
بجد ربنا يعوضك على الشرح الرائع ده ​


----------



## mohraeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكراااااااااااا لمروركم الجميل 
بالنسبه لتنزيل اللينك فى الموضوعات فى طريقه تانيه 
تابع الصور











تاخد الرابط وتطبعه فى الموضوع بتاع المنتدى
واحيانا بيبقى العيب من المنتدى اللى هتنزل فيه الملف
اقفل المنتدى وافتحه تانى واعمل الموضوع
وهتلاقى اللينك بيطبع عادى
لو اى حد واجهته اى مشكله تانيه يقوللى​


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

الف شكر ليكى يامهرائيل اعتقد انى نجحت في ارسال المشاركة يارب تكون وصلت اخبرونى النتيجة شكراااااااااااا


----------



## mohraeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

العفو يا مسعد تحت امرك فى اى شىء
الترنيمه شغاله تمام وانا حملتها
يلا ورينا همتك وربنا معاك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

انا سعيد جداااا جدااااا للى وصلت الية وهذا بفضلك يامهرائيل اشكرك جداااااااااااا جداااااااااااا


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة فيديو*

http://www.4shared.com/file/29332537/5ef804a5/__online.html[/URL    فيديو ترنيمة جميلة اسمها   لم ترى عينى الة سواك        يارب تعجبكم              اخوكم فى المسيح        مسعد           :Love_Letter_Open:ld::66::sami73::smi102::17_1_33[1]::t14:]


----------



## mohraeel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااااااااا يا مسعد على كلماتك الطيبه وربنا يباركك
بس اللينك بتاع الترنيمه دى مش شغال
لكن اللينك اللى انت عملته فى قسم الترانيم شغال وحملتها
ربنا يقويك فى خدمتك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

انا شاكر لاهتمامك وان شاء رب المجد لنا لقاءات كثيرة باذن المسيح وتصبحوا على خير المسيح معاكم سلاااااااااااام


----------



## mohraeel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

العفو ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*عملت كل حاجة والبرنامج شغال بس المشكلة الملفات كبيرة اكبر من 100 ميجا بعد الضغط مش عارف اعمل ايه​*


----------



## mohraeel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

ممكن تجزء الملف الاول بالبرنامج ده مشروح هنا بالصور
وبعد كده ترفعه على موقع الفورشيرد​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*شكرا للأهتمام
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

بجد تسلم ايدك يا مهرائيل على الشرح الجميل ده
ياريت تحطى لينك الموضوع فى توقيعك واسمحيلى انا كمان احطه عشان الاعضاء فى قسم الترانيم ياخدو بالهم منه وكتيير منهم مش بيدخل القسم هنا
ربنا يعوض تعبك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*ميرسى كتيييييير على الأهتمام والشرح الوافى يا مهرائيل 
ربنا يبارك فى خدماتك لينا*​


----------



## mohraeel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااااااا ليكم على مروركم الجميل وكلماتكم الطيبه
اتمنى انى اكون افدتكم بشىء
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## assyrian girl (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*thx alooooooooooooooot*


----------



## mohraeel (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااااااااا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ROWIS (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*جميل جدا الشرح*


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (31 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد انتا رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع وملكش مثيلا​*


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انا  فادني كتير

شكرا ليك ​*


----------



## صليب وفيق (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والرب يعوضك خير


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

طريقة التحميل من موقع 4shared
_______
بعد الضغط على لينك الفايل المراد تحميله ..ستظهر لك هذه الصفحات كما مبين بالصور التالية







انتظر حتى ينتهى العد





ثم اضغط على Click here to download this file  كما فى الصورة



سلام ونعمة​


----------



## dovi2010 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جداً 
انا حاولت كتير ومنفعش 
بس الطريقة دى نفعت​


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 أكتوبر 2008)

روعه  يامهرائيل الشرح بتاعك  جميل جدا  وانا عملت  زي مقلت بلضبط
وربنا يباركك ياغالي ميرسي بجد على الموضوع ​


----------



## ayman adwar (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الأهتمام والشرح الوافى 
و الروابط يا ست الكل 
ربنا يبارك فى خدماتك لينا


----------



## وسيم الكسان (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_مرسي جدا علي اهتممامك ودي معلومه حلوه جدا ربنا معاك_


----------



## kokielpop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## magdy256 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يسوع المسيح الهنا الحقيقى الذى اتى وفدى البشرية 
يعوض تعب محبتكم على المجهود الطيب 
ونشكر ونتمنى لكم كل بركة وكل مجد فى اسمة القدوس


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممتـــــــــــــاز . ممتــــــــــــــــاز*


----------



## tiger0000 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks


----------



## كريستين2 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد شكراااااااااااااااااا اوى انا من الناس الى مكنتش بعرف ارفع لينكات على المنتدى ميرررررررسى كتير لمحبتك وتعبك


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

دة تجربة ويريت الرد:
http://www.4shared.com/file/78449023/d0f65d6f/____.html?dirPwdVerified=94ad1cd


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*



mohraeel قال:


> شكرااااا يا مسعد على مرورك الجميل
> ولو اى صعوبات واجهتك قولى وهشرحها
> يارب الشرح يفيدكم
> سلام ونعمه​




شكراا  جداا   
انا مبسوت بالموضوع


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا  جدا
[FONT="Ari[SIZE="5"]**[/SIZE]al Black"][/FONT]


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *رائع جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​*






تلم ايدك


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااا     
شكراااااا


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

thx


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

اريد موضيع جديدة واريد ارساله على الاميل :


----------



## girgis2009 (1 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوضك وبجد موضوع غايه في الاهميه


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## king (13 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل وشيق مجهود رائع


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

_مشكوره كتييير لتعبك
مجهود جامد
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك عملك مهرائيل​_


----------



## مشروع انسان (18 يناير 2009)

رائع!
موقع جميل

وشرح ولا اروع

جزيل الشكر


----------



## michael ayad (29 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الطريقة الجميلة دى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## momy1987 (10 فبراير 2009)

*أريد جميع ترانيم فيلم (ضيف من السماء)*


----------



## music_jojo (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جداااااا بجد مجهود جامد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## راجيه السماء (12 فبراير 2009)

انا اتمنى ان الطريقه دى تنجح لكن اعتقد ان مخى تخين للدرجه اللى ماتسمحش للفكره انها تدخل بسهوله
شكرا كتيييييييير وصلولى انها تنفع


----------



## مورا مارون (14 فبراير 2009)

يرسي من زمان وانا حابة اتعلم الرفع من الرابيت شير 

شكرااااااااا


لو في لينك عاوزين ناخدوا من الرابيد شير 

بيطلعلنا ساعاتين في لصفحة نحمل اذاي

ارجوالشرح وبلصورِ​


----------



## roma56 (9 مارس 2009)

roma56
ألف شكر على شرح طريقة رفع النلفات على موقع 4shared بالصور طريقة واضحة وسهلة انشاء الله هنفذها فورا


----------



## seka (15 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيير انقذتينى كنت هتجنن لو مرفعتش ملفات::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## اسرائيلى (4 أبريل 2009)

انا اسمى عادل وعندى 24سنه وعاوز اشترك معاكم فى اى حاجه بجد انا مبسوط من المنتديات الدينيه   المسيح يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## اسرائيلى (4 أبريل 2009)

عاوز اقدم اى خدمات او اى حاجه تفيد المنتدى


----------



## الباشا المصرى (12 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا لمحبتك الزائدة التى تدل على فيض النعمة فى قلبك ومحبتك للاخرين التى هى اقوى من كل سيف ذو حدين
الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلك سبب بركة للكثيرين*


----------



## الباشا المصرى (12 أبريل 2009)

*اخى الحبيب 
هل تعلم انك وانت تشرح باهتمام هذا الموضوع الشيق انك تفيد الكثير من الاخرين
هل تعلم انك بذلك تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس هو فعلا الذى امرنا بان الذى يعرف ان يعمل حسنا ولم يفعل فذاك خطية له وبذلك تثبت ان عمل الله فيك 
فليبارك الرب حياتك وتكون دائما معطاء بقوة يمنحها لك الرب ليبارك حياتك دائما*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الشرح 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الباشا المصرى (14 أبريل 2009)

*اولا نريدك دائما معنا لاننا نريد ان نتعلم منك
لكن ان كنت ستكون مشغولا عنا لفترة فنسال الله بيسوع المسيح ان يرافقك ويكون معك اينما تذهب
الرب يبارك حياتك 00000 ولنا الصبر من بعدك لحين حضورك المبارك
الرب يكون معك*


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

*اكثر من ممتاز*


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اكتير اختى العزبزة على موضوعك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## nabilka (15 مايو 2009)

الرب يبارككم     انا مش عارف ازاى احمل من 4shared لو سمحتم تعرفونا الطريقة ولكم  كل  الشكر


----------



## mina_pato (19 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا جدا موضوع فعلا مهم*_​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررة على الطريقة


----------



## موتي ولا موت اح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شوووووووووووووووكرا


----------



## ميرو جوجو (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مهرائيل على إهتمامك و شرحك الوافي
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا" يا مهرائيل علي هذه المعلومات الهامة... كل سنة وأنت طيبة*


----------

